# Backtrack en live usb



## iphoneforever (29 Mars 2009)

Bonjour , j'ai un macbook alu et une clef usb de 2go , backtrack 2 et 3 et je voudrais les booter en usb , mais je ne comprend pas une étape qui revient dans chaque tutoriels , ils disent de monter l'image et de copier boot et l'autre répertoire dans la racine de la clé usb (sa je comprend ) . Mais sa :. Rendre la clé USB bootable:
Attention : l'étape suivante rend la clé bootable en créant un MBR. S'assurer de lancer la commande A PARTIR de la clé USB et non de l'iso montée. Dans le cas contraire le MBR existant serait corrompus.
Option 1. Sous Windows,
  cd <chemin de la clé>/boot, et lancer le bootinst.bat
Option 2. Sous BackTrack ou OSX,
  cd <chemin de la clé>/boot, et lancer le bootinst.sh
Je ne comprend pas , que faire ? La commande dans la terminal ?! 

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Emerout (29 Mars 2009)

Je crois qu'il n'y a actuellement aucun moyen de booter autre chose que MacOs X sur un port USB. J'ai essayé plusieurs méthodes, mais sans succès.


----------



## iphoneforever (3 Avril 2009)

bon d'accord  je vais faire sa avec mon vieux pc


----------

